# How Many on PT Hunt with an AR-15



## catcapper

The anti's say no one hunts with an AR 15--- How many here on PT use an AR 15 for hunt'in.


----------



## fr3db3ar

I don't have an AR.......just a R-15  It's not all evil and black either.


----------



## Cheez

I dont have the cash flow for one or I would be hunting with one.


----------



## youngdon

I've used mine a time or two. But I mostly keep one in the closet loaded with zombie max rounds and the other one underr the bed loaded with FMJ's in case the Mexican cartels, Ruskies or Chinese try to invade my space.......


----------



## beavertrapper

if I ahd one I would use to hunt with..... awprint:


----------



## Rick Howard

Ruskies....... lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

i recently bought on just for yote hunting

but need to break it in and sight in the scope yet

but its to friggin cold here yet to spend that amount of time at an outdoor range to get it up and running


----------



## Rick Howard

So I don't hunt with one..... But now I want to...... I think NY just made more folks want to run out and buy an AR.


----------



## mattiep321

I do...haven't shot any yotes yet with though

thank a US Soldier, Sailor, Airman, or Marine: Freedom isn't free.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

mattiep321 said:


> I do...haven't shot any yotes yet with though thank a US Soldier, Sailor, Airman, or Marine: Freedom isn't free.


i thank my sons every time i talk to them,proud father of two sailors

did i mention that my new yote rifle is black as the night,that evil evil gun of mine lol


----------



## mattiep321

Please thank your sons for their service! We need more patriots like them in this declining nation we live in. My AR's are are of the evil black kind and I've hunted deer, squirrels, woodchucks, and anything else I can with them. They are an excellent platform and I built my last one just before things went bad in December for $600 total. Its s some oracle upper from midway USA $409 and a complete ATI polymer lower for $150. Shoots ball ammo (55gr lake city) at a little over 1moa. Oh, and I live in New York State.

thank a US Soldier, Sailor, Airman, or Marine: Freedom isn't free.


----------



## Scotty D.

Loved hunting w/ mine....It was extremely accurate, once I got the load dialed in...

I buckled & sold it when the panic hit---made enough $$$ to buy 2 more rifles & some extra goodies....I guess I'll manage without it...LOL Sure is alot easier to keep my new bolt actions clean (compared to an AR) :teeth:


----------



## chopayne

Is there a point to using AR-15s over a regular semi automatic hunting rifle? Just asking because im planning on grabbing a hunting rifle, im just wondering if there are any advantages to using ARs over a other rifles.


----------



## bones44

Just pure preferance chopayne. I use mine every chance I can. I let everyone know that I use it as well. :m16:


----------



## chopayne

I just hate cleaning the star chamber. Thats why im not trying to rush and get one.


----------



## bar-d

I use both of mine occasionally, depends on my mood or where I will be hunting. I have a 5.56/.223 and a 6.8 SPC. I built them to use, so I do.

:hunter:


----------



## Scotty D.

chopayne said:


> Is there a point to using AR-15s over a regular semi automatic hunting rifle? Just asking because im planning on grabbing a hunting rifle, im just wondering if there are any advantages to using ARs over a other rifles.


Basically, u aren't limited to a single caliber w/ an AR platform....A variety of uppers can be swapped out ... A semi auto like the Remington limits you to one caliber & that's usually a deer caliber--.243 & larger.. I'm not a fan of the Ruger Mini 14's accuracy, which pretty much leaves the AR platform...


----------



## awd199

I carry mine quite regular. I didn't get it for a safe queen, it is carried on the atv, truck, or tractor every chance I can. I have also used it to stand in for my bolt guns in inclement weather. No yotes or cats with it yet but in 8 years it has tagged a lot of ground hogs.

Sent from a gas station pay phone using a quarter.


----------



## Furtaker

I do! R-15 is a dream. out a trigger in it and it is one of the most accurate guns I own!


----------



## Ruff

I have one. Use it for hunting.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Come on guys, you must all be liars. There is no sporting use for those "military" style weapons 

 I read it on the internet so it must be true


----------



## Tuffdaddy

I use my weapon of war for hunting coyotes. Haven't had a shot at one yet, but hopefully that will change on Saturday . Wait, how can it not have killed anything yet? It's black and only made for killing? I must have got one that has a more laid back and responsible personality.


----------



## Southern Yankee

To each his own, I have a 700 Rem. in .243 that I love. I lived,ate ,and slept with an M-16 for 19 months in Vietnam and don't care if I ever see one again. Besides that, I could buy 3 of my 700's for what 1 AR-15 goes for.


----------



## fr3db3ar

You're right Yankee, they are not for everyone. I just recently got one to see what all the hype was about. I like it.


----------



## twesterfield

i was in the process of selling some things off to start a build when all of this hit. so while i don't have one right now, i still plan on doing an AR-10 build i believe or a 6mm or a sort, and use it as a coyote/deer/long range gun.

i'll own up to my flaws and admit i'm an Illnois Boy. And dangit, there isn't much we CAN do over here, but we can sure shoot coyotes, and we can shoot um far!

the ar-10 build or 6mm idea stems from the eventual move i'll make to Missouri with my better half, and then i'll want something to shoot deer with


----------



## Jonbnks

I used to have an AR-15 and used it for coyote hunting. Even used a Ruger Mini 14 a couple times.


----------



## Throw Back

I do.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*I also had a m-16 from april "68 to May 69-{junk}--I know their better now--but don't want one never have--But I do have a mini 14 all deacked out with a thumbhole stock etc that I use now and than--Its plenty accurate for hunting I do--also its the new model so that helps the accuracy dept--------sb--------------------P.S. SY Semper Fi*


----------



## Dust

I started a Post your MSR Kills thread on another forum and was at a few pages in a few days. So yes, they definitely do.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

i didnt buy one to be macho

i bought one for the versatility of the weapon

collapsible stock so many differant sized shooters can use it comfortably,anything over .220 is legal for deer here,multiple options for adding scopes,lasers,lights,can be used for hunting and home defense,can shoot two differant calibers thru it .223 and 5.56

plus it is very customizable

oh ya and not to mention the gooberment doesnt want me to have one


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

sg when i get home i will post pics of things i made and things some of the really talented knappers made

some of these guys and gals are real artists with rock

and im too puny to me considered macho(5' 9",and 163 lbs) nothing macho about me lol

well the wife and i are off to the knapp in now,talk to ya'll later this evening


----------



## bones44

Stonegod said:


> AR-15s are just plain butt ugly.....my buddies/bro/nephew all have one....I think it's a "macho" thing to own one that's why most guys get them. My PM box is full by the way.LOL


I believe it's about to get more full ! LOL :stirthepot:


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly

I hunt yotes and jack rabbits with mine.


----------



## dwtrees

I hunt with mine. Have harvested deer with it. Some ground hogs and rabbits. No yotes yet but thats coming also.


----------



## 4Cody4

As soon as I'm able to pick one up I'll be using it to hunt coyotes.


----------



## kevind43

i hunted predators last year with a borrowed remington R25 .243. didn't like it. shot ok but heavy, awkward, loud to load unload(need to be quiet getting ino a set), poor build quality, wouldn't cycle light weight varmint rounds. bought a savage model 10 predator .243 this year. love it.


----------



## dwtrees

Forgot to mention, mine is a camo version so it is not an evil one.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

dwtrees said:


> Forgot to mention, mine is a camo version so it is not an evil one.


the camo just hides the evil


----------



## Coker

Don't but i want to. Looking for one now, which is possibly the worst time ever to be shopping for an AR.


----------



## singlesix

I do, i love it.


----------



## singlesix

Coker said:


> Don't but i want to. Looking for one now, which is possibly the worst time ever to be shopping for an AR.


Your right it is, I have been helping my brother try and find parts for his. Its just ashame how crap has gotten. Makes me want to kick certain people in the arse.


----------



## Dialed_In

Like Fred, I bought one in January to see what all the hype is about. I'll admit it's a load of fun to shoot. I'm setting it up to use for hunting or 3 gun competition. Plumb surprising how may accessories you need after the initial gun buy! Dang! The accessories get to costing near what the gun did.


----------



## huntinguglydogs

i do r 15 and 62 gr jhp but i do have to admit its not my favorite carry rifle


----------



## #4buck

hunt with a rock river coyote special. love it.


----------



## Savage250

Well I don't actually have an AR but I have something similar to an AR pistol, PLR-16 that shoots the 223/556 have a nikon P-223 scope with the P series rings and I love it! It's surprisingly accurate out to a 100 yards, I bring it for my close range shots along with my 22-250 for the longer ones


----------



## Jkcckc2002

I have a double star at-15. Been using I for 7 years now. Although most of my coyotes are with a shotgun. The terrain here is usually close quarters. I have taken quite a few armadillos and other vermin with it. And a whitetail doe too!


----------



## 4Cody4

I made the switch recently to an AR. It is being bore sighted as we speak. This will be my new go to for coyotes.


----------



## airman

I have a colt m4 le6920 with an aimpoint pro rds that I got before Christmas this last year and so far I have killed a red fox at night and a pretty good doe with mine. It is a blast to shoot and very accurate. If you haven't tried one you're missing out on a lot of fun.


----------



## Jonbnks

Thought you all might be interested in this for your ARs. AR15 Quad Rail Forend with lnternal Bipod.

http://www.ar15news.com/2013/04/15/new-saffle-industries-quad-rail-wintegrated-bipod-crowdfunding-campaign/


----------



## dwtrees

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> the camo just hides the evil


ssshhhhh - dont tell anyone


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

R-15 223 and Love it. light ,compact and accurate what more do you need to say? Also have 6.8 spc for hoggin and doggin works great on deer as well. I prefer my bolt guns for deer because it is 1 shot one kill. But hogs and dogs well lets say it can get exciting sometimes.

Yes the camo takes the evilness away!!


----------



## DeereGuy

I bought mine in March for yote hunting...no yotes yet but it is doing a fine job on the ground hog and raccoons.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A10hunter

I built my AR from the ground up and it is my only predator gun because I love shooting it, its accurate, versatile, and can have multiple uppers. Like bar-d said, I also have the 6.8 spc upper from Stag for the bigger animals. There is no reason to say it is not a hunting gun because it is used so much for hunting, just remember J.Guthrie(R.I.P) proved its legitimacy for every type of game. Its good to have multiple guns in bolt action, lever action, pump action, semi-auto, and fully-auto. Anti-gun people don't know the crap about guns and will continue to talk out of their a**!


----------



## youngdon

That should read "Talk out of their A$$'s" A10, anti's have 2....one on each end of their torso.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

youngdon said:


> That should read "Talk out of their A$$'s" A10, anti's have 2....one on each end of their torso.


So very true lol


----------



## NattyB

Don't use the AR for hunting, but it's just me. Reminds me too much of work and I really like wood on bolt guns. Besides that love, own and take an AR on every shift.


----------



## A10hunter

thanks for the correction youngdon, and in California their a$$'s keep pouring out more crap that violate our constitutional rights. I loved playing baseball in Arizona, and my family and I will moving out there in about 5 years, God willing.


----------



## dlh2689

I haven't yet, but I plan on using my AR-15 for hog hunting.


----------



## IBGunner

I have hunted predators often with an AR 15. Mainly because it is the fashion and I need photos for articles. However, I would not miss it a bit. It shoots accurately and is effective in certain situations... but the balance is awful, it is difficult to carry when transporting other equipment, and 90% of my coyotes or bobcats are taken with the first shot and there is seldom a credible second shot opportunity in the areas I usually call. A good bolt rifle is my preferred calling tool... backing up a good pump shotgun.


----------



## Alayote223

I use mine here because the terrain is thick and wooded (Alabama). We don't have those 200-300 yd shots that a lot of people do. More like 50-100 yds. It's a "natural" for this area and type of hunting. Started using the "Australian Outback" 55 gr. ammo, and it works good.


----------



## Rediculous

works good


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Rediculous said:


> 6107418217_9c510f4efd_z.jpg
> 
> works good


so what kind of evel black is it?

details details details,we love details


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Rediculous said:


> 6107418217_9c510f4efd_z.jpg
> 
> works good


1 pic worth a thousand words!!


----------



## Rediculous

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> so what kind of evel black is it?
> 
> details details details,we love details :smile:


This is the blackest of evils...a custom PSA FN barrel 1-8 twist wylde chamber 16" SS proudly built in my home state of SC, the evilest of the RED states. All this was put together with a few chicken bones, some horse blood, a hammer, vice, and punch tool in my kitchen on a full moon. Holds 1/2 MOA. Mount is a B-Squared with a bushnell trophy 3-9. After some more dark arts it has transformed itself into this >>>>>>>>>>>>>








It now has an "assault" JP compensator, a mysteriously dangerous MI FF rail, and a red eyed monster by primary arms on its back....Coyotes really hate this thing


----------



## 220swift

nice!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

I bet they do
That certainly is an evil black rifle,I love it


----------



## Dust

Rediculous said:


> a mysteriously dangerous MI FF rail,


Is that the thing that goes up?


----------



## Rediculous

Dust said:


> Is that the thing that goes up?


I don't know what this means


----------



## Fitz

I've been hunting with mine for about 3 years now. Love it!!!


----------



## Nickb

I hunt with mine, just hasn't killed any predators yet... I thought for sure with "predator" in the name of the rifle they would just come running.


----------



## randiwatson

My coyote hunting buddy has the R-15 VTR in .204 caliber. It seems to shoot very well and he has had no problems with it. However, I tried to order one today from the local sporting goods store and when the manager tried to order it they told him this caliber was discontinued. I went to another dealer and he said they stopped carrying the R-15 in the .204 caliber because of so many problems with accuracy and function of the R-15 itself with problems of cartridge feeding and jaming. So, what is the verdict from you out there that hunt with the R-15 in .204 caliber. Have you had any problems? Are you unhappy with the function of the rifle? Does anyone know why Remington discontinued this model?


----------



## Fitz

I have the R-15 in .223 and it shoots great. The only issue I've had is when I chamber a round and I don't pull the charging handle till it stops then release it the bolt won't close and the gun won't fire. The gun was a little dirty that day though so that May have been my issue.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

R-15 in 223 carbine 18 in barrel timney trigger Aint no complains here! MOA easy all Day . Sightron 4.5 x 14 x 50. Roll my own!!

















































Lots more but this will give you the general idea. I here the 204 is a laser but the 223 works for me!

:smile:


----------



## A10hunter

Charging handles need to be pulled all the way back and released to where the bolt slams closed. You cant chamber a round quietly and slowly in AR's, and if they get to much dirt and grime in the chamber, the forward assist button helps occasionally, but cleaning and lubing works best


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

DAMN thems some nice groups Rodney

and some nice looking dead critters


----------



## A10hunter

+1 on that, got to be happy with that performance.


----------



## chad allred

I do...LWRC m-6G


----------



## Livn68

I hunt with my 6.8 for whitetails exclusively. I've built all of my ARs from the ground up and love them, especially for hunting. They're like adult Legos! I haven't done any predator hunting yet (ever! But here to learn) I'm in the process of another build that I'll be using for predator and deer. It'll be a .277/6.8 based wildcat that should send 85g pills about 3200fps!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## straightshot

I'm planning on building a 6.5 grendal on the ar-15 platform for a coyote gun. I love my other ar's but havent taken them out calling yet.


----------



## Livn68

You should look into 6.8 for your build. Bullets ranging from 85g-120g and designed to perform from shorter barrels. Makes for a light rig that packs a wallop!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## straightshot

Livn68 said:


> You should look into 6.8 for your build. Bullets ranging from 85g-120g and designed to perform from shorter barrels. Makes for a light rig that packs a wallop!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'll look into it for sure.


----------



## hunter3015

Just built this one, haven't set it in yet, but fix'in too, needs a different stock


----------



## fulch

hunter3015 said:


> Just built this one, haven't set it in yet, but fix'in too, needs a different stock


Whats the barrel length, that's clean and will look great with the new stock.


----------



## fr3db3ar

I'm about to pick up a couple lowers that arrived yesterday. Now to figure out what uppers to put on them.


----------



## hunter3015

24 inch


----------



## Rediculous

hunter3015 said:


> Just built this one, haven't set it in yet, but fix'in too, needs a different stock


A dirty little secret about AR stocks...the A-2 stock is the best stock availible for a precision AR. Shhhh, don't tell anyone bc the companies that sell the $200-$350 stocks that look all "tactical" but retain the same angle and LOP of the A-2 will get angry...


----------



## Ruff

I got a scary black rifle I hunt predators with on the regular.


----------



## fr3db3ar

I like the adjustable stock so that I can have it full length in the summer but shorten it up for smaller shooters or winter hunting where I have some bulky clothes on. So, if you just have to part with that terribly inaccurate stock let me know.


----------



## RLT

Bought a cheap Sportacal by DPMS for livestock protection. Works fine on the coyote and wild dogs around here. Local chicken robbing raccoons hate it almost as much as they do my SKS.

Since my shots are usually under 50 yards I just put a holo sight on it.


----------



## A10hunter

I just started building another lower that has the new Magpul MOE rifle stock in OD green, & I love the feel it over my CTR adjustable stock. They both work good, so its nice to have one adjustable stock & one fixed. Now I am waiting on my trigger kit to come in, then I will have the lower ready for an upper. I think I am going to go with a 6.8 SPC because my other one is 5.56, but I have been looking for a 243 upper as well. Anyone here with a 6.8 reloading?


----------



## hassell

A10hunter said:


> I just started building another lower that has the new Magpul MOE rifle stock in OD green, & I love the feel it over my CTR adjustable stock. They both work good, so its nice to have one adjustable stock & one fixed. Now I am waiting on my trigger kit to come in, then I will have the lower ready for an upper. I think I am going to go with a 6.8 SPC because my other one is 5.56, but I have been looking for a 243 upper as well. Anyone here with a 6.8 reloading?


 bar-d as far as I know.


----------



## Guest

A10hunter said:


> I just started building another lower that has the new Magpul MOE rifle stock in OD green, & I love the feel it over my CTR adjustable stock. They both work good, so its nice to have one adjustable stock & one fixed. Now I am waiting on my trigger kit to come in, then I will have the lower ready for an upper. I think I am going to go with a 6.8 SPC because my other one is 5.56, but I have been looking for a 243 upper as well. Anyone here with a 6.8 reloading?


You will have to go with the 6.8 on your lower, the .243 upper is derived from the .308 lower.


----------



## Agney5

A10hunter said:


> I just started building another lower that has the new Magpul MOE rifle stock in OD green, & I love the feel it over my CTR adjustable stock. They both work good, so its nice to have one adjustable stock & one fixed. Now I am waiting on my trigger kit to come in, then I will have the lower ready for an upper. I think I am going to go with a 6.8 SPC because my other one is 5.56, but I have been looking for a 243 upper as well. Anyone here with a 6.8 reloading?


Check out the 6ar or 6ar turbo, they use ar15 lowers and all parts except bolt and barrel. Pushes 105 gr 6mm at 2700+ but you have to reload since it's a wildcat. However components are pretty easy to get since you can use standard 6.5 Grendel brass then just resize with the 6mm ar die.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## christopher

just got this one

SATA arms upper with a free floated stainless bull barrel on a Anderson lower magpul moe pistol grip Blackhawk knoxx butt stock chambered in 300 AAC blackout


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

christopher,nice lloking rig. i love evil black rifles

but i do see one problem with yours

you dont have enough of them 30 rd mags for it

if i were you i would go get more,if for no other reason just because the gvt. doesnt want you to


----------



## christopher

yeah need more money for those though lol


----------



## hassell

Nice looking rig.


----------



## JTKillough

I operate a kinder, gentler black rifle in olive green. It's a DPMS with Magpul furnishings, Timney trigger, a Pachmayr Vindicator grip and Burris scope. Seems to work okay.....


----------



## hassell

One of my favorite pic's JT.


----------



## rjmjr911

Fn fs2000

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agney5

My hunting partner has decided he wants something a little more pelt friendly than a 243. So here it is a DPMS varmint upper with a jp low mass bcg, adjustable gas block, low mass buffer, recoil eliminator comp, hiperfire 24c trigger, prs stock, ergo grip, and a Burris eliminator iii 4-16 scope on the way. I'm not sure what his thought process was on the build but it will be fun to shoot none the less. I think he had money burning a hole in his pocket and I'm in gunsmithing school so he figured take advantage of the situation and have a pretty cool rifle.


----------



## JTKillough

Super nice!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

I hunt with mine here in AZ. Got the Ruger SR-556 while working for them, let's just say I didn't pay retail. 

Oh also my first post on this forum!










Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## JTKillough

Welcome aboard Mike, nice to see someone put her (the AR15) to good use, and she's a looker!


----------



## prairiewolf

What caliber ? If a recoil eliminator comp was needed !

Welcome to the site Mark.


----------



## Agney5

prairiewolf said:


> What caliber ? If a recoil eliminator comp was needed !
> 
> Welcome to the site Mark.


It is a 223, the thing should shoot like an air gun with a little more nose. It really was cool factor thing I think.


----------



## bar-d

Welcome to PT Mark.

:hunter:


----------



## FarmallH

Kind of a work in progress, still need to add a sling swivel to the butt stock and get a national match float tube for the barrel so I use the gi hand guards.... DD rear sight, shoots good, should be a good yote killer... Sight can be fun right


----------



## hassell

Looking real good.


----------



## s_friz

I just bought a windham weaponry ar. You guys should check those out. Do some research on them. Kind of a new company. They are more or less a bushmaster but with a different name.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

s_friz said:


> I just bought a windham weaponry ar. You guys should check those out. Do some research on them. Kind of a new company. They are more or less a bushmaster but with a different name.


wheres the pic?

ive checked into them,but my next one is gonna be a rock river arms ar or daniel defense or might splurge and get a black rain


----------



## christopher

.


----------



## s_friz

Here is a pic, windham weaponry src. I'm in the market for a varmint barrel


----------



## christopher

my new one new frontier poly lower PSA m4 upper extended charging handle latch I gave $600 for it brand new may have went crazy on ammo and mags also although I couldn't pass up the new p mag for $5


----------



## chuck richards

I have 2 AR 15s. The Ruger SR 556 I got as my first. It is all original right now with irons. Not planning on using it until I can put some glass on it. Now the second AR I got specifically for hunting. Commonly known as the Hog Hammer, it is the 458 socom. I have not drawn blood yet but hope to soon. Want to take either a hog or bear with it this year if possible. I will post pics of the SOCOM tomorrow.


----------



## Ironworks

I have been hunting exclusively with a 6.8 for the past 4 years. I hunt deer and pig with it yearly and it just continues to impress me as a hunting round.


----------



## Ironworks

Not sure why but tapatalk is double posting. Sorry.


----------



## singlesix

Livn68 said:


> You should look into 6.8 for your build. Bullets ranging from 85g-120g and designed to perform from shorter barrels. Makes for a light rig that packs a wallop
> 
> I would really like to try this caliber
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

